# No more riding mower



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Just picked up a new 20 hp Honda at eastside . Had a 2 hp that sounded like a riding mower and went just as fast . I know my neighbors were looking out there front door for a craftsman to come strolling by hope this one is quiet . Any one know how fast it will push a 14' . It took me 45 min to get to my SSFH . This should cut my traveling time down a bit .

Thanks Mark


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Careful! I hear the SSFH is mined!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 16' aluminum mod v hull with a 40 hp four stroke Honda and it runs about 40 mph empty. I have a hydrofoil on the lower unit which restricts a couple mph top end but the boat rides and planes sooooo much better with the foil. I would imagine u will get 25-28 mph. I have a buddy who has a 14' with a 25 hp merc and he pushes 30. It also depends on your prop.


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

P said:


> Any one know how fast it will push a 14' . It took me 45 min to get to my SSFH . This should cut my traveling time down a bit .


A 25hp Yamaha pushed my 14' around 30 with two people. I would think the 20 would do about 25mph.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*hu*



RAMROD1 said:


> Careful! I hear the SSFH is mined!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I was just at Northshore Marine looking Go Devils. Somebody save me! Make me stop!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sound like you have a great motor for the river. If you get 25mph you are fast enough for the area.
Hope you keep those lines tight and the cooler full.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

P said:


> ?


I hear there are Naval Mines in that area!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

I have hit a lot of trees up there once you get north of 105 it gets very shallow up to the dam you really have to know where your going .That kinda worries me because with electric tilt and trim it don't not have the free kick up feature like the weed eater did. 

aren't the go devils real loud !!!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

P said:


> I have hit a lot of trees up there once you get north of 105 it gets very shallow up to the dam you really have to know where your going .That kinda worries me because with electric tilt and trim it don't not have the free kick up feature like the weed eater did.
> 
> aren't the go devils real loud !!!!


Yes they are loud, and a lot of "kids" like them even louder. I just can't decide on whether to go surface drive or old school long tail.
I had a 20hp on a 16 x 48 and it was plenty fast.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a 15hp Johnson on a 14' stump pounder and it will put a nice breeze in my hair at WOT. Est. speed reaching my SSFH, maybe 23 to 24 mph riding solo with the wind and waves at my back.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Ratio for Hp/weight/speed*

I once took a Boater Safety Class that said "With Outboard Motors
1 hp will push 30 lbs 30 mph"....20 hp will push 600 lbs 30 mph...

Increase weight 40 pounds decreases speed about 1 mph...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Mustad7731 said:


> I once took a Boater Safety Class that said "With Outboard Motors
> 1 hp will push 30 lbs 30 mph"....20 hp will push 600 lbs 30 mph...
> 
> Increase weight 40 pounds decreases speed about 1 mph...
> ...


I thought there would be a formula for that .

thanks for the info


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Tried my new ride out today*

Wow super quiet and way faster than I like. Really needs to be attached to a steering wheel . No sign of any clean up at the cut (port of liberty) but did see some big gar.:dance:


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Nice!
I was down at the cut last week just to take a look and can't believe the mess they made!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

How fast did it go?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Had no way to check it but I guess between 25 35 . Is there an app to get gps on I phone where mph is shown . I had that on a lorance on my other boat it got 29.6 mph and it seemed faster than that .


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

On android I use GPS Essentials, its a full blown handheld GPS on your phone. I'm sure iPhone has some type of GPS. 

That is fast for a 20 HP. Great buy on that motor.


----------

